# Calling Houston IBSers



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I am looking for Houston (& surrounding areas) members who would like to meet other members from the BB. I have so far found these names on the BB: Please email me at ritalucy###hotmail.com if you are interested in meeting and I will compile a list of those interested and coordinate a day, time and place when we can all meet. This might take some time to put together so we might not be able to meet until even a couple of months from now. I will send everyone on this list so far an email and any others who might be out there that I don't know about yet.Audrey F - audrey.fussell###highlandsinsurance.comlethal fury - lethalfury###msn.comCheyenne - 1texasgal###excite.comNorbert46 - norbert46###hotmail.comSean - attymjc###aol.comHipJan - hipjan###ev1.netBrandi Guidry - nbguid###cox-internet.comAshwoman - ashleya###austin.rr.comKristinChrist - kristin.christ###clearworks.netJulee


----------

